# Kaufberatung: Mainboard für i5-760 und GTX 460



## the snake II (12. November 2010)

Hallo und guten Tag,

ich habe vor, mir einen neuen Rechner zusammen zu bauen.
Bei der CPU habe ich den i5-760 ins Auge gefasst, und als Grafikkarte die GeForce GTX 460 von MSI mit dem Cyclone Kühler. Beides verrichtet gute Arbeit in dem Computer meines Kumpels.

Die Auswahl des Mainboards fällt mir allerdings schwer, weil ich einfach keine Ahnung habe, worauf ich achten soll.
Ich habe nicht vor, eine zweite Grafikkarte nachzurüsten, SLI ist also eher zweitrangig.
Außerdem habe ich zwei PCI-Karten, Sound- und TV-Karte.

Der Preis des Mainboards sollte so zwischen 80€ und 150€ liegen.

Wenn sich also jemand mit den verschiedenen Mainboards auf dem Markt auskennt, würde ich mich über jede Anregung freuen.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus,

André


----------



## fluessig (13. November 2010)

Ich hab schon zweimal gute Erfahrung mit Asus Boards gemacht, z.B. dieses hier http://www.schwanthaler-computer.de...SUS-P7P55D-E-P55-S1156-USB3-SATA3::20254.html (das andere in dem älteren Rechner gibt es nicht mehr zu kaufen, war das Vorgängermodell). Vorteil: Bringt schon USB 3.0 und S-ATA 3 mit, kostet nicht zu viel, ist gut zu verbauen und das BIOS gefällt.

Soundkarten hab ich noch nicht zusätzlich verbaut - da habe ich mich bisher mit onboard Sound begnügt.

Gruß
fluessig


----------



## the snake II (14. November 2010)

Sieht sehr gut aus, das Board. Vielen Dank für die Empfehlung.
USB3 und SATA3 gefällt mir.
Dass das Teil nur so halb SLI kann stört mich nicht, was mir aber auffällt ist, dass der P55 Chipsatz verbaut ist. Ich habe gelesen, dass der H55er aktueller sein soll, hat man denn tatsächlich mit einem H55 Vorteile gegenüber dem P55?


----------



## fluessig (14. November 2010)

Das mit dem P55 Chipsatz stimmt, der ist nicht aktueller als der H55. Den Vorteil des H55 müsste man mal recherchieren. Hab mich beim zweiten Rechner aber wieder für den P55 entschieden, weil der erste Rechner damit schon 1 Jahr läuft und keine Probleme da waren. Bei dem ersten Rechner hab ich auch Wert auf Übertaktungsfähigkeit gelegt und das hat sehr sehr gut geklappt (core i7 860 von 2,8 auf 4,0 GHz stabil und luftgekühlt).

Ich hab also einfach keine Notwendigkeit gesehen den H55 zu wählen, zumal ich Asus Mainboards wegen ihre guten Ausstattung und Support nehme.


----------

